# Wireless Connection Help Request



## diamondbar1971 (Sep 16, 2008)

anyone on here really good with wireless internet connections etc.

a few weeks ago my desktop crashed.. i was using a router and software from a company, my essentials. i bought a new desktop and  hooked everything up but didn't install the software as the new pc has vista and my essentials states that it is not compatable with vista. but the damn thing works...my next question is do i really have to have a desktop connected if i don't want it.  (we all have laptops) all of the other pc's come on line without anything being connected to the decktop.. i took all the cables off of it and it sits in a corner not even turned on or hooked to anything.  why did i have to install the software on the first pc in the first place if it is not needed. is the modem and the router i have connected to my charter cable susposed to work ok without the the desktop not hooked up to anything. and if my power goes off during a storm, will everything come back on ok. thanks for any input anyone can give on this.


----------



## crushing (Sep 17, 2008)

No, you probably don't need the desktop connected to access the internet from other computers.

It used to be that ISPs would only allow one device at a time to use their service and there really weren't affordable SOHO routers to be that device.  So a computer, such as a desktop would connect to the internet and share its internet connection with the other computers on the local area network.  I don't think I've seen anything like that in a long time.  Your laptops are likely connecting to your wireless router and the desktop isn't necessary for your laptops to use the internet.

Please keep in mind that I am making assumptions about your network setup.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 17, 2008)

We don't have a desktop, we have 3 laptops in the house with a wireless router from the internet provider. We haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 17, 2008)

No, you don't need a wire connection.

You do need one to set up the router initially, however this can also be a laptop you plugin into it, set up the wireless connection and then disconnect.


----------



## diamondbar1971 (Sep 17, 2008)

thank all of you for your quick response..it is mind boggling the vast knowledge of everyone on this site, i guess all of us together could answer most anything that came up. thanks again.


----------



## Dao (Dec 21, 2008)

Make sure to use the encryption for your wireless router or people can steal your your connection.


----------



## crushing (Dec 21, 2008)

Dao said:


> Make sure to use the encryption for your wireless router or people can steal your your connection.


 
Also, change your wireless router's default admin password!!!!!!!!  Those passwords are published.


----------

